# What is your favorite lure for musky ?



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Was gonna try for some big fish this weekend ! Was gonna go for the muskys! I've never caught them this time of year so I wanted to ask you. Whats your go to lure for this time of the season ? Also what type of presentation do you use ? Slower ? Or do you still wanna work em fast ? Thanks for the advice !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Mepps Musky Killer spinner. 500 size Buchertail spinners. Spinnerbaits. Husky Jerk


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Rattle baits fished fast on flats adjacent to coves, hell puppies, phantoms, sledges. I feel it is to early to be burning bucktails.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The lakes I am fishing right now the musky are right up on the banks in 1-6 f.o.w. I have been throwing jerkbaits and catching them casting right to the shoreline . Find the shorelines that have a sand and rock mix this time of year . The water may be a little cold yet , but they are very active and pre spawn .


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had more success with inline spinners than anything else. On the other hand my buddy has had the best luck with rattle baits. Who knows....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I prefer a spinnerbait. Though, an over-sized jig-n-pig is not a bad idea. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys ! Do you think if the had a minnow in front of them , would they hit it like the pike? Or do they like the flashy and fast moving baits better ? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

